# Happy birthday bob barker!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy 2nd Birthday to my best friend. 
He has taught me so much in his short 2 years and continues to amaze me daily with his constant loyalty. 
Happy Birthday Bob Barker ❤?


Like Wile E I made him a little slide show on Instagram ..... https://instagram.com/p/7fUQkOsJp6/


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bob! Save some cake, Fritz!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy birthday beautifully boy!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Bob!!!
We sure enjoy seeing you on this forum.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Happy birthday BB.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Bob! Enjoy being spoilt rotten


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy b day!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Tell your Mom to give you a kiss on the nose, a long hike and a nice piece of steak for your birthday.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob Barker!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday: Bob Barker

Happy 2nd Birthday handsome!! Hope you get a lot of spoiling today!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

newlie said:


> Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Tell your Mom to give you a kiss on the nose, a long hike and a nice piece of steak for your birthday.



He got his hike, an ice cream :/ ... Tonight he gets a whole chicken  

Pictures to follow ❤


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Had an eventful birthday! 

Starting with the 2 hour hike up Rock Dunder, followed by a delicious soft ice cream from DQ - that mean mom made him share with his brother - chicken dinner - which Wile E also joined in on since he didn't get one for his birthday a couple weeks ago -, and finishing the night off with some ball out back and cuddles on the couch. 

So in love with my boys ... Couldn't imagine my world without them ❤


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

bob_barker said:


> Had an eventful birthday!
> 
> Starting with the 2 hour hike up Rock Dunder, followed by a delicious soft ice cream from DQ - that mean mom made him share with his brother - chicken dinner - which Wile E also joined in on since he didn't get one for his birthday a couple weeks ago -, and finishing the night off with some ball out back and cuddles on the couch.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love the pictures! Beautiful scenery on the hike and the pictures of the boys sharing ice-cream and the chickens with the candles in them are precious!


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

Five-Hundred- and 1 Dollars!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Bday.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Bob Barker. Looks like the perfect canine birthday celebration. Beautiful scenery and pupsaswell as happy people.


----------

